# all my mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like this one: http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd25 ... 0_1792.jpg
I think you have dirt on your lense, there is a blurry spot in every picture...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i like the little chinchilla


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Your mice are precious! I especially like the very first one with the one white ear and one brown. It's so sweet!


----------

